# Recommendation for Cohiba Siglo lover!



## fr3nchguy (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello to all!

Recently moved to the US from Europe am looking for recommendations to help me wean off my favourite Cohiba Siglo 1 & 2's.

Can anyone recommend any similar cigars?

Thanks!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep..... Sig III's and IV's 

Welcome to ClubStogie and enjoy yourself!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I recomend V and VIs!!! :r


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

why stop smoking them??????

Tough to compare to a cohiba.


----------



## fr3nchguy (Feb 4, 2007)

Ermo said:


> why stop smoking them??????
> 
> Tough to compare to a cohiba.


Well, I don't want to stop... just want a US market alternative when I don't have ready access... and I don't mean fakes ;-)


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

In my honest opinion, there is no US Market Comparison to authentic Cohiba's. I've tried many many Non-Habanos brands cigars and none stand up. Just my :2


----------



## fr3nchguy (Feb 4, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> In my honest opinion, there is no US Market Comparison to authentic Cohiba's. I've tried many many Non-Habanos brands cigars and none stand up. Just my :2


Can't agree with you more- Have you tried the HIRSH Y GARCIA CIGARS BY PEPIN GARCIA?


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

You could always give me your Cohiba's, you wont have them in your humi-that should help! lol

I had a Siglo I, I don't think I've smoked any NC that could take over it's place, but what do I know, I've only smoked a handfull compared to some of you.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

fr3nchguy said:


> Can't agree with you more- Have you tried the HIRSH Y GARCIA CIGARS BY PEPIN GARCIA?


I have tried these and many others by Pepin and they are good. Worth a try if you haven't had them. You'll find alot of people here that enjoy them as well.


----------



## fr3nchguy (Feb 4, 2007)

Even Steven said:


> You could always give me your Cohiba's, you wont have them in your humi-that should help! lol
> 
> I had a Siglo I, I don't think I've smoked any NC that could take over it's place, but what do I know, I've only smoked a handfull compared to some of you.


Sure- They're on their way, but may suffer individual fires before they get to you!


----------



## fr3nchguy (Feb 4, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I have tried these and many others by Pepin and they are good. Worth a try if you haven't had them. You'll find alot of people here that enjoy them as well.


Currently they're #1 on my list to try, but was wondering if anything you've had is any closer to the Siglo's.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

fr3nchguy said:


> Sure- They're on their way, but may suffer individual fires before they get to you!


Aw you're mean! :bx


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

fr3nchguy said:


> Currently they're #1 on my list to try, but was wondering if anything you've had is any closer to the Siglo's.


I'm not saying that these are close to Cohibas by any means. I was just saying that I have tried Hirsh y Garcias and they were good.

Can't recommend anything close to a Cohiba that is legal to purchase in the US.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

fr3nchguy said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> Recently moved to the US from Europe am looking for recommendations to help me wean off my favourite Cohiba Siglo 1 & 2's.
> 
> ...


Cohiba 3 and 4's :ss


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Nothing close to a Cohiba but I would try the Don Pepin Cuban Classic Perla 1952. Good cigar- but quite spicy for the first quarter inch. It mellows out after that. I think with some good time -8-12 + months- these might turn into some good cigars.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Maybe - and this is a longshot - the Tatuaje Especiales is nicely full bodied, rolled lancero-style, and has a little of its own "twang". I like them a lot, as long as they are smoked slowly so they dont burn hot.


----------



## fr3nchguy (Feb 4, 2007)

TechMetalMan said:


> Nothing close to a Cohiba but I would try the Don Pepin Cuban Classic Perla 1952. Good cigar- but quite spicy for the first quarter inch. It mellows out after that. I think with some good time -8-12 + months- these might turn into some good cigars.


Thanks!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

fr3nchguy said:


> Can't agree with you more- Have you tried the HIRSH Y GARCIA CIGARS BY PEPIN GARCIA?


I have smoked a couple of the HyGs by Pepin and honestly, the first couple of puffs remind me of a Cohiba (Siglo IIs and IIIs). Call me crazy, but I taste the same sweetness I associate with the Siglos. Unfortunately, that flavor does not last that long, the way it does when you smoke a real Cohiba.

I really like the flavor profile of Cohibas and was hoping the HyG would provide a really nice alternative. Don't get me wrong, it is still a very nice cigar (rather complex as well), but it is no Cohiba. Nothing like the original.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

omowasu said:


> Maybe - and this is a longshot - the Tatuaje Especiales is nicely full bodied, rolled lancero-style, and has a little of its own "twang". I like them a lot, as long as they are smoked slowly so they dont burn hot.


:dr You said Tatuaje Especiales! Monte, I still haven't pulled the trigger on the box 

They are awesome cigars, and I thought I was the only one who thought it has it's own "twang" similiar to the "cuban twang". Yes, it burns very well without gettin hot, but despite it's length, it didn't last me as long as I hoped it would. I still love them thought :ss


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Padilla Miami 8/11 - Full and smooth - Vanilla, etc....


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

If you are in the states and want a U.S. substitute, forget about it. There is a reason you love Cohibas and we(in the U.S.) go ape crazy for them, they're the best. We do have some very good smokes that might suite the your flavor profile:

Anything blended by Don Pepin Garcia;
Padilla 8&11 is my fav.
Tatuaje
HyG
Pepin's signature line
La Aurora 1492 series, the one with the cool box.

Also keep in mind you are in the land of big cigars. Not too many excellent petit and demi coronas available. Our better cigars tend to come in larger formats. For great small sticks look to padron natural regular line or, if the wallet permits, the 1964 line.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

By no means is it like a Siglo, but it is a great short smoke. Padron Anniversario Principe.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

how about behikes?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

carni said:


> For great small sticks look to padron natural regular line or, if the wallet permits, the 1964 line.


This is what I would have to say. I have not tried many of the boutique lines since getting on the Habanos train many years ago, but I can always reccomend the only cigar that ever had any flavor for me, and that is the Padron, the regular lineup is fine. Good tobacco, excellent construction and good blend. Cheap, too. They satisfy the way cigars near the top of the short list of legally available cigars do.
Still. I'd take up smuggling.


----------



## cohibaguy (Feb 22, 2006)

Ashton VSGs maybe?

Hard to offer something that will stand up to the cohiba. I love the Siglo I as well.

cohibaguy


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome To The States.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

fr3nchguy said:


> Can't agree with you more- Have you tried the HIRSH Y GARCIA CIGARS BY PEPIN GARCIA?


Yes, they are very good cigars. IMO a lot of Pepin's line are some of the better NC smokes I've had lately in terms of Depth and complexity. I really like his Havana Soul and Habano Leon lines, excellent quality. One of my favorite NC's is also the Gryacliff Espresso line. Excellent flavors and doesn't suffer from that "flat" taste that so many NC's have.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

I have to agree- the Don Pepin Cuban Classic line (and BLue line) are fantasic. not cuban esque but a Puro of equal honor. Also Padron anniversarys, Tatuaje's and La Flor Dominicana are all really impressive, non anything like a cuban thoughm


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

beamish said:


> Welcome To The States.


Hahahaha, best post so far!


----------



## fr3nchguy (Feb 4, 2007)

CrazyFool said:


> I have to agree- the Don Pepin Cuban Classic line (and BLue line) are fantasic. not cuban esque but a Puro of equal honor. Also Padron anniversarys, Tatuaje's and La Flor Dominicana are all really impressive, non anything like a cuban thoughm


Thanks! I tried the Tatuaje's and Hersh y Garcia's- pretty good but not Cohiba's! I look forward to trying the above until I can go back to Europe!


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Bienvenue!

Definitely try cigars from the Padron line-up. Lots of flavor. They don't taste anything like Cohibas but at the same time i've never tasted anything from Cuba that tastes like Padrons. My personal fave from Padron at this time is the 3000 Maduro. 

Bon chance!

Jim


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

fr3nchguy said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> Recently moved to the US from Europe am looking for recommendations to help me wean off my favourite Cohiba Siglo 1 & 2's.
> 
> ...


No. It's like showing up at Wendy's and demanding Gourmet Cuisine.

ATL


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> No. It's like showing up at Wendy's and demanding Gourmet Cuisine.
> 
> ATL


What about the Royal with Cheese?


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## fr3nchguy (Feb 4, 2007)

LiteHedded said:


>


LOL!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

How about some A. Fuente Opus X, Anejo and Hemingways? :dr


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Whoever has the answer to this thread's question, please let us know.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> In my honest opinion, there is no US Market Comparison to authentic Cohiba's. I've tried many many Non-Habanos brands cigars and none stand up. Just my :2


:tpd: Why stop smoking them? Probably 99% of the guys smoking Cubans on this board are in the States. Not me of course, they are illegal.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Ermo said:


> why stop smoking them??????
> 
> Tough to compare to a cohiba.


:tpd:

Stick around and you'll be able to still enjoy your Cohibas, no reason to stop smoking them.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Whoever has the answer to this thread's question, please let us know.


:tpd:


----------



## fr3nchguy (Feb 4, 2007)

Ermo said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Stick around and you'll be able to still enjoy your Cohibas, no reason to stop smoking them.


I guess I'll stick around!


----------



## fr3nchguy (Feb 4, 2007)

drdice said:


> Bienvenue!
> 
> Definitely try cigars from the Padron line-up. Lots of flavor. They don't taste anything like Cohibas but at the same time i've never tasted anything from Cuba that tastes like Padrons. My personal fave from Padron at this time is the 3000 Maduro.
> 
> ...


Thanks; Is there anything you know that's close in size to a Siglo I or II? (41 ring 4/5" length)


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

fr3nchguy said:


> Thanks; Is there anything you know that's close in size to a Siglo I or II? (41 ring 4/5" length)


May be debated for days but IMHO, nothing finer in that size range your are lookin for, that is non-Cuban, that is any better than the Padron Anni 1964 El Principe Maduro.

Oops, I sit corrected, yes there is.
My favorite stick of all, the Padron 1926 35 Maduro.
What a powerhouse short smoke and what flavor.
However, great things come at a price of $10 per smoke as compared to the Siglo I at $7 (unless you catch a sale).


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

However, great things come at a price of $10 per smoke as compared to the Siglo I at $7 (unless you catch a sale).[/QUOTE]

Yeah, you will learn fr3nchguy that Padron, Fuente and other cigar producers screw us on price.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Blueface said:


> May be debated for days but IMHO, nothing finer in that size range your are lookin for, that is non-Cuban, that is any better than the Padron Anni 1964 El Principe Maduro.
> 
> Oops, I sit corrected, yes there is.
> My favorite stick of all, the Padron 1926 35 Maduro.
> ...


Agreed, the #35's probably have the same overall vitamin N hit as the Sig1 and are a powerhouse smoke to boot. I like the Naturals myself - pricewise, 9-10/stick sounds about right. The 1926 series ages well, too.


----------

